# Need info about TARMAC COMP/SL2



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

I ‘ve searched for the information of Tarmac Comp and Tarmac SL2 for a while, but still can’t get enough for my decision. 

I currently ride on a Bianchi Giro frame with Campy Chorus groupo. I think it’s the time for me to get the new frameset. 

At first, I really interested in Bianchi FG-Lite, all aluminum. Then, the new 928 T-Cube is now launched with a reasonable gap of price. The FG-Lite is 1180g and 928 T is 980 g. In term of stiffness, the all aluminum frame definitely offer more stiffness and snapping response. However, the pro team choose the 928 T for their sprinter, so it means that the carbon technology can offer the same stiffness.

Back to Specialized, I also interested in Tarmac series. The only 2 reasons that I choose Bianchi is in Thailand, Bianchi is lot sheeper than Specialized and they offer more activities. For 2008, they can’t make that low pricing anymore. Therefore, I don’t have much reason not to get the Tarmac!!

In my country, the dealer import just Tarmac SL2 and Tarmac Comp. I may afford the SL2 but nobody wants to spend all you have and nothing left for a bike, isn’t it? I curious about the weight, spec and stiffness of Comp and SL2 that how different between that two models. Also, compare to the Bianchi FG-Lite( 1180g without fork, all aluminum, legendary stiff), what is the benefit between Tarmac and the Italiano frame.

Finally, I ‘m still young enough to ignore the smoothness of carbon frame. Hornestly, I don’t care about the material of the frame that offer me the comfortable ride. I just care about weight and stiffness of the frame. From the fact that the Bianchi frame is not really light frame, I really don’t know the weight of Tarmac Comp and SL2. Actually, with SL2, I know that it’s the top of the line which shouldn’t compare to FG-Lite. It should compare to 928 SL. But youknow, SL2 is a bit more expensive than 928 T-Cube. If it’s worth, I will try the SL2. But if the Tarmac Comp offer great stiffness with below 1000g of weight without fork, I really happy to go with it.

I ‘m a really small rider, 165 cm height and 58 kg of weight. Deffinitely climb much better than sprintitng.

Thank you


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

The comp is entry level and the SL2 is top of the line. Huge difference. Personally I think the SL1 is a better buy. Even if you could get the Pro or Expert. Shoot, the expert is a complete bike for the price of an SL2 frame set. 

Im not a Bianchi fan, so no input there.

I love my Tarmac.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

According to Specialized Customer Service, the Tarmac Expert (one model up from the Comp here in the states) weighs in at 16.75 lbs. My guess is that the Comp will be somewhere in the 17.5 lb. catagory. I don't know where the SL2 falls, but it most certainly is well below those stated numbers. 
It's just my opinion, but at your weight I don't know that I'd be overly concerned with bike weights or stiffness.


----------



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

I just check the price of all those frame I posted.
** All of them convert from Thai Baht tnto US$.

Specialized Tarmac SL2 frameset w/ seatpost : 2250$
Specialized Tarmac PRO frameset w/ seatpost : 1670$
Specialized Tarmac COMP freameset w/ seatpost : 1450$
Bianchi FG-Lite frameset without seatpost : 1875$
Bianchi 928 T-Cube frameset without seatpost : 2280$

You 'll see that the gap between Tarmac COMP and PRO is really narrow. And if I compare the Italian aluminum frame with Tarmac seriies, it is a bit expensive than PRO (and have to pay more for a seatpost). I 'm so curious how is the weight of Tarmac PRO frameset? If it can beat 1.180 kg without forks of the FG-Lite, I will get the PRO for my new frame.

Same situation for the SL2 and Bianchi T-Cube, Specialized also offer the lower price, and it is the TOP END frame!! If I want to invest in T-Cube, I surely be convinced by SL2. I found that SL2 is somewhere around 800+g and T-Cube is 980g.

For conclusion, I need the werght of Tarmac PRO and COMP, how 's the diffeerrents between those two kind of carbon? 

**If Tarmac PRO offer a below 1000g of weight. I will suddenly teun from celeste to red


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Tarmac Pro frameset (with post) weighs 3.5 lbs.


----------

